# Check this out.



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Saw this on you tube. Talk about a saw.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I didn't see a chain brake lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the tip brink.
The ground is the brake. Lol


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

You got me hooked now brink.
Here's another one. he's to close for comfort. Lol


----------



## wood player (Jan 21, 2011)

My back hurts just from watching. My grand dad told of his first chain saw. the blade would turn from vertical to horizontal because it didn't have a 2 cycle engine. He said that after 15 minuets of sawing you had to lay don and take a nap but that was ok because you had already done more work than by hand saw


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Worlds largest working chain saw is in the UP of Michigan at the Yooper Tourist Trap.
Looks to be a good 20 ft long.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Worlds largest working chain saw is in the UP of Michigan at the Yooper Tourist Trap.
> Looks to be a good 20 ft long.


What did you think of that saw mill lol


----------



## SawdustDave (Feb 1, 2012)

That chain saw was like an ax through a banana.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Does it have an anti-kickback bar and chain? :no:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Dunno.
I know it's got a heavily built V8. Past that is anyones guess.


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Wow...

That chainsaw almost cuts as fast as those competition jobbers that run dirtbike engines... I am pretty impressed that those guys were able to hold that thing up... as a normal V8 weighs several hundred lbs....

Thanks


----------

